# Doors that do your nut in !



## JFC (13 Apr 2007)

Some may remember i had to remake these around the beveled glass





Well i thought it was going to be easy but it was very tedious and fustrating at times .




](*,) 




:roll: ](*,) ](*,) 








Starting the raised and fielded panel , i left these loose as the moulding will hold them in and although it is exterior MDF if it needs to be changed it will be easy without the rebate into the door stiles and rails .


----------



## PowerTool (13 Apr 2007)

=D> Look very nice,but yes,I can imagine them being quite time-consuming!

Andrew


----------



## DomValente (14 Apr 2007)

Lovely job Jason, rather you than me.

Dom


----------



## tonybaloni (14 Apr 2007)

A really nice job Jason, but taking longer than planned? Been there myself many times.

I hope it's worth your while (financially), but either way its certainly a learning experience at the end of the day.

It will be nice to see the finished product installed.

Best of luck.

Tony


----------



## jasonB (15 Apr 2007)

Looking good Jas, shame you couldn't have talked them into using hardwood for a longer lasting job.

BTW is that MR MDF or exterior as it looks green in the pic not grey like the exterior stuff?

Jason


----------



## JFC (15 Apr 2007)

It does look like MR but trust me it is exterior . The job is part of a porch and the price is tight anyway so hardwood was a no go . Still the last softwood porch lasted 100 years .


----------



## JFC (24 Apr 2007)

A few pics of the porch


----------



## SketchUp Guru (24 Apr 2007)

Wow, great job. Amazing what you've done with that old boat you bought. I didn't even recognize it. :lol:


----------



## JFC (24 Apr 2007)

Shhhhhhhhh that was a secret Dave :lol: It's still not back here so no work has been done apart from finding all the bits stolen from her .
Anyway here is Flare a Kestrell 22 . The first of her class .


----------



## CYC (27 Apr 2007)

Woooaah, I am really impressed, this is a nice porch you are making. Beats the PVC square, granny looking you see everywhere.
Well done.


----------



## RogerM (27 Apr 2007)

JFC - that's a terrific looking job! I love it. Please make sure you post a piccie of the finished article.


----------



## Waka (28 Apr 2007)

JFC

That looks a real,proper job, lets have the finished product.


----------



## JFC (28 Apr 2007)

It's taking a while but it's a worth while job i think and i'm actually enjoying it now . 
The whole area has or would of had porches like this but most have been replaced with bog standard joinery . It would'nt take alot to add a few nice touches to those .


----------



## Nick W (28 Apr 2007)

That's a pucka job. I would imagine that it will generate a good deal more business for you.


----------



## Paul Chapman (28 Apr 2007)

Fabulous work, JFC.

Cheers :wink: 

Paul


----------



## Chris Knight (28 Apr 2007)

Jason,
That is a truly excellent piece of work - very well done.


----------



## woodbloke (28 Apr 2007)

JFC - nice job, tricky to do but look great when done =D> - Rob


----------



## Paul.J (29 Apr 2007)

Hello JFC.
Beautiful job,well worth the effort.Well done.  
Paul.J.


----------



## andys wood shed (29 Apr 2007)

That is an excellent job mate no wonder you have been quiet. 
I take it you did the porch as well. 
The detail on the top lights is stunning 
Puts my woodwork to shame  

Andy


----------



## JFC (26 Jul 2007)

At last the customer has got the iron mongery sorted and the decorator / builder has nearly finished :roll: . The stained glass also turned up today so thats my bit done  






Dragged on a bit but not my fault .........for once :lol:


----------



## engineer one (26 Jul 2007)

whoa jason, have you left your mark on that somewhere so that in another 100 years others will know who made it.

that is a really nice piece of work mate.

how did you keep the site so tidy :lol: :roll: :twisted: 

paul :wink:


----------



## Keith Smith (26 Jul 2007)

That's very nice, a real class piece of work.


----------



## Newbie_Neil (26 Jul 2007)

Jason

That's a really good piece of work.

How long did it take?

Cheers,
Neil


----------



## tim (26 Jul 2007)

Jason

That really is fantastic work - you and the customer should be very pleased indeed.

Cheers

Tim


----------



## JFC (26 Jul 2007)

The customer is very happy with it , the builder still need to go back and finish :roll: so , so far 4 months :lol: but my work was about two weeks maybe two and a half .


----------



## Anonymous (26 Jul 2007)

Who mentioned the B word, grrrrrr thats it i'm of to duff up something........ hmmm ...... how far away is Dom. :lol:


----------



## Paul Chapman (26 Jul 2007)

Lovely work, Jason =D> 

Cheers :wink: 

Paul


----------



## Dave S (26 Jul 2007)

Very nice  

Dave


----------



## Benchwayze (27 Jul 2007)

JFC":13dws8xi said:


> It's taking a while but it's a worth while job i think and i'm actually enjoying it now .
> The whole area has or would of had porches like this but most have been replaced with bog standard joinery . It would'nt take alot to add a few nice touches to those .



And very nice touches they are too. My sentiments entirely.
Nice work.
John


----------



## John McM (27 Jul 2007)

1st class joinery Jason, it's good to see real craftsmanship lives on. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## gidon (27 Jul 2007)

Very impressive Jason - well done.
All the best
Gidon


----------

